# New Warhammer 40k Space Marine Trailer



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

View attachment 6525

Here it is guys a new trailer for Warhammer 40k Space Marine from E3 2010.
Still no info on when it will be released. But at lest we know the the game is still alive and comeing out sometime.
http://www.thq.com/uk/thqtv/index?movieId=4069


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I hope the Ultrasmurfs are just a default group rather then the ones you have to play...


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Great post! Wow, the new 40k games look great, just great. I'm thinking, unless space marine gets released on PC, that I may have to pick up a 360 for that one.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Damn, an other one for the buy list...


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

The valkyrie scenes look very cool, but I wonder why space marines are manning a valkyries door heavy bolters...lol
very cool though.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

that looks pretty badass to me


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

well holy shitballs, this game looks fucking UNBELIEVABLE!!!! graphics, gameplay and orks all look ridiculously good, hopefully this lives up to the 40k reputation.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Took them long enough to get a new trailer out. This looks awesome


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Ultrasmurfs... duh... Even if they were Blood Angels or Space Wolves I'd be out of my mind with joy, but its the blue maggots again...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice find!. Even though its Ultramarines I can be happy with that, I actually like them.... im gonna pay for saying that.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Think it looks shit. Definitely not what I was hoping for. If I watched it 3 years ago I might be happy.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

so what, a whole video game devoted to the smurfmarines you've _*GOT*_ to be kidding me??!! May Chaos rule forever!!!!!!!!!:aggressive:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Little on the sketchy side , but I already know I am going to fuckin buy it ... I am such a nerd.:gamer1:


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> Ultrasmurfs... duh... Even if they were Blood Angels or Space Wolves I'd be out of my mind with joy, but its the blue maggots again...


Well at least it's not the fucking Blood Ravens!:russianroulette: Thank God. :laugh:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm going to roll a Plague Marine and kill Ultrasmurfs till they turn the servers off


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

its a 40k third person shooter peeps,lets rejoice, even if it is smurfs, i think it looks fast, enjoyable and gory, all the makings of a good game.


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

So badass! Do we have a release date for this thing yet?


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

:gamer1:

Adding to the list of games to get.....yay!


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm still worried it's going to end up with very, very poor gameplay. The 'Quick-Time Events' they demonstrated a while back really turned me off from this game, (I'd rather slit my throat than find mashing the X button 40,000 times within a minute an enjoyable experience), and it will take a lot to rekindle my interest in picking this game up. I can only wait until it is released to hear unbiased opinions about it.

It looks cool, of course, but we'll see what happens. I've learned my lesson after buying The Force Unleashed.

[Shudder]


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

:O :O :O I want
The plane scene looks amazing


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Well I like the Ultramarines too and have no issues with them being the protagonists. I definatly don't want their to be options about what chapter you pick. Naturally the game will have dialogue, cut scenes etc which will reference the fact that you are an Ultramarine. I'd hate it if it went through the whole thing just calling you 'Space Marine' and only ever referring to 'The Chapter'.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

Isn't it being made by relic? relic makes really good games. They won't disappoint with this one. It was on my buy list since relic announced they were making a game, didn't care what it was about


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

When I saw the minepig I shit my pants!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

It looked pretty solid in my view, graphics could do with a bump.

Depends what build it is i suppose.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

That this game will not be ported over to PC is grounds for an_ Exterminatus_ imo :angry:


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Turkeyspit said:


> That this game will not be ported over to PC is grounds for an_ Exterminatus_ imo :angry:


You dont have an X-Box 360 or PS3? that sucks for you dude.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Between this, the MMO and the space marine movie, Im pretty set up for life. =)


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

General. Gray Wolf said:


> Between this, the MMO and the space marine movie, Im pretty set up for life. =)


I heard the sneak peak of the movie trailer sucked.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

It did, all it was, was a spess marhin standing there, and then the narrator said "THE BEST SPACE MARINES ARE THE ULTRAMARINES!"


----------



## mic1402 (Jun 4, 2010)

guys the smurfs are place holders.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

I just read this one today on gamespy.com

"This is what I like to call our Gears of War killer," Bilson said. "I think it's absolutely phenomenal. I know all the different levels and how it works, how much variety there is and how unbelievable the art and depth of the experience is." -Danny Bilson-

Quite a bold statement considering Gears 3 look FUCKING UNBELIEVABLE!!! 

Still gonna buy it. Sucks for y'all with PCs :laugh: I'm done having to upgrade my compy just to run a game.

-Dav


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Very nice find!. Even though its Ultramarines I can be happy with that, I actually like them.... im gonna pay for saying that.



Then go hug your smurfs.....


I must say this game looks like it will be interesting for an hour, and take exactly that long to beat......Another Video game flop!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

1) get over the bloody Ultramarines teaser, its a TEASER, its meant to be short and sweet its also meant to make you want more, so if you say, ooh it was gay they didnt show anything, then the teaser has done its job, a trailer goes for longer, and would give you more insight, a teaser is a like the acknowledgements in a novel, then you get a prologue ie a full length trailer.

2) they have neither confirmed nor denied that Ultramarines are the be all end all of Space Marine, so before you all cry about it being Smurfs, wait for the game to come out.

rant over

anywho, it looks like fun, graphics are average, but the action looks good fun


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks great, those who are complaining about 'smurfs' really need to grow up a little bit. Kids are starving in Africa, I think that's something to get angry at- not blue space marines. Plus, purely from a marketing view- the ultramarine colour scheme rocks and should be visually appealing to those not fully aware of the 40k universe.

Heh, from a personal viewpoint I started an Ultramarines army simply because despite the fact everybody supposedly collects them, I haven't seen another ultramarine army that wasn't on the internet in oh, about 8 years.

Anyway, it's already been said that the ultramarines in this game are a place holder, and if they're not- so what?


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I played Ultramarines for 10 years and i won more games with them than with my Death Guard and Space Wolves combined. But back on topic i think this game is going to rock and the multiplayer is going to be even better. I did how ever see when i was watching 
E3 on G4 tv a guy dressed in a Chaos Marine costume that was at the THQ booth so something tells me the Orks are not going to be the only bad guys we see in this game.:drinks:


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

I spotted eldar in the old teaser of space marine 




stop at 0.55 last time nobody reacted but well I can try again


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

I hope its the ultramarines since I'm in the process of painting my ultramarine army 

Either that or it will be the blood ravens like last time. Relic also showed screenshots with ultramarines as placeholders for their blood ravens.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

looks like gw gets more money from me. again. im such a nerd.


----------



## Moggy3d (Jun 2, 2010)

tbh i dont care if they are the smurfs or not the fact is that game looks mint rather than whining and moaning about the colour scheme the marines have just because the fluff aint detailed like some of the other chapters doesnt mean that they are crap so if you havnt got a good thing to say then dont say it, job done. :so_happy:


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Here are the Pics of the Ultramarine, Ork and Khorne Berzerker suits form the THQ booth at E3 2010. "Dame that guy in the Ultramarine suit is tall":shok:

View attachment 6622
View attachment 6623
View attachment 6624
View attachment 6625


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

lol, is it me or are there 2 subjects going on here, one for the new game and one for the ultramarine film?


----------

